

Why newspapers should grade their readers. - amichail

Consider what would happen if the New York Times say started grading its readers.  Readers could use their scores as a way to promote themselves when applying for a job, going on a date, etc.<p>I would suspect that this idea would reduce ignorance by encouraging people to read more and to do so from more reputable sources.
======
mooism2
Who are all these people who want to take reading comprehension tests but are
not doing so at present?

What would it say about you if you took the New York Times reading test rather
than the Wall Street Journal reading test? Why would you want to add the
baggage of a newspaper's ideological leanings to an impartial reading test?

~~~
amichail
The point is to demonstrate to others that you are knowledgeable of the news
as reported by reputable sources.

------
yan
I sincerely hope anyone willing to date or hire me would be a better judge of
character than to rely on a newspaper comprehension test

